# Dewalt 7755 Table Saw



## paerley (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, Friday I got out the door for lunch a bit late (2PM) and was heading to the bank to deposit a my paycheck. I passed a multi-family yard sale at a church, that I decided to visit. At the bank, I grabbed $60 to potentially spend on hand tools at the Yardsale, seeing as my toolboxes are still very lacking. As I got back to the church, someone with a large truck was pulling in with a nice old table saw. I figured they had just gotten it at another sale, but it turns out they were donating it to the sale. 

A quick inquiry into it and here's the low-down:


 Belt Drive
 10" Blade
 Cuts

and it included:


 Miter gauge
 Push Stick
 Both cast-iron wings (this thing is at least 3' wide)
 Blade Guard

All for the great deal of $50. I grabbed a scrap of pine I had in my car, we fired it up, I verified it cut, and then grabbed my tool box to manage to fit this into my Station wagon. Got it home, runs great, cuts great, etc etc...

Now the problem:

I can't find ANYTHING out online about this saw. I can't find manuals, manufacturing year, even who actually made it. It looks like a delta rockwell late 70s TS to my untrained eye.

Anyone have any insight into this things origin?

Pat

(Pictures to come 'soon')


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

DeWALT ServiceNET - Official Online Store for DeWALT, Porter Cable, Delta, and Black and Decker Parts


----------



## paerley (Dec 30, 2009)

You are my hero!


----------



## paerley (Dec 30, 2009)

Dang, was hoping the manual would provide some insight into the vintage of this saw, and maybe it's MSRP, etc. I did, however, just learn about the saw's 'upcut' feature... gonna try that out!

I think I got a killer deal on this thing at $50. Anyone else have any thoughts on that front?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

1982-1986
Google is your friend.


----------



## paerley (Dec 30, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what search terms did you use? I tried Dewalt 7755, "Dewalt 7755", Dewalt "Table Saw" 7755, and many more combinations, never able to even find a picture of it. I do software development professionally, and know all about googling before asking, having spent 3-4 hours looking for the answers I asked about here. I guess I don't yet have the woodworking google kung-fu yet.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

on the search the 3rd down give's you all about your saw You didn't lood good enough ?? more head's looking ? sure to find it this is what i put in Dewalt 7755 

Dewalt 7755 - Google Search


----------



## paerley (Dec 30, 2009)

D'oh,

somehow, I had clicked that page, and missed the 7755, but saw the 7756 entry... you can all throw rotten cabbage at me now if you like


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I started here.
DeWALT ServiceNET - Official Online Store for DeWALT, Porter Cable, Delta, and Black and Decker Parts
Bookmark it. Real handy to go to.


----------

